# Cautiously Optimistic



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had a sneaky suspicion for a while now that my kids may be planning a pretty big Mother's Day present (iPad). Normally my 3 middle ones (ages 22, 21, and 15) are my enablers when it comes to anything electronic. This time they've been very vocal about me not getting an iPad until after it's been out for a while. Totally not like them. This morning I was on the phone with the 21 year old and mentioned that Dad and I had gone to the mall to play with iPads last night. He said something about not getting one soon. I told him it would be the end of this month or maybe even June before I had the cash together. He slipped then and said, "Good. Maybe you won't even have to buy one." Hmmm...trying not to get my hopes up too high, but...maybe...just maybe....after all, I've been such a good mother for so many years.   I deserve this!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL It sounds like a done deal to me.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like you might be getting one as a gift.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats on having such a wonderful family.    I think it is now time to start checking the apps that you want on iTunes, "just in case."

Best Wishes!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ohhh can't wait to see if you do get it (but I sure do think you will too) 

my status changed to prepared to ship -- so ship it ALREADY apple store!!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Congrats on having such a wonderful family.  I think it is now time to start checking the apps that you want on iTunes, "just in case."
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks. They are pretty neat kids, if I do say so myself!

So, would it be too presumptuous to go ahead and get myself a case to go with it? After all, I'll need one eventually, even if they don't. I could go ahead and order it and put it away... ACK!!! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> Thanks. They are pretty neat kids, if I do say so myself!
> 
> So, would it be too presumptuous to go ahead and get myself a case to go with it? After all, I'll need one eventually, even if they don't. I could go ahead and order it and put it away... ACK!!! Decisions, decisions.


You don't expect this group to say anything other than "Do it!" do you?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> So, would it be too presumptuous to go ahead and get myself a case to go with it? After all, I'll need one eventually, even if they don't. I could go ahead and order it and put it away... ACK!!! Decisions, decisions.


Do you think any of us are going to say you should wait

<snort> that's funny!

Seriously though, sounds like you've got great kids!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

OK, here's what I've decided to get: the WaterField Designs iPad Slip Case (in green) and the Decal Girl Van Gogh Irises. I think. That should hold me until I can get an Oberon for "him." Oh, by the way, his name is Artie (or RT as my daughter likes to spell it). Long story, and not very politically correct.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Be sure to act really surprised when RT shows up on Mother's Day!  

Best Wishes!


----------

